# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  معجزة أبي الفضل العباس عليه السلام

## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد*

*في يوم الاربعاء في حسينية فخري بالقديح خلف مدرسة سلمان الفارسي عندما حضروا المعزيات لفاتحة المرحوم السيد مصطفى العلوي رحمه الله جلسوا في المأتم رأت امرأة على الجدر صورة أبي الفضل العباس على الجدار معلقه وفي يديه غرفتا من الماء ولكن ليس هنا المعجزة بينهم المعجزه في تدفق الماء من يدي أبي الفضل العباس على الارض ويوجد هناك لقطات من الفيديو من احد المستمعات التي كانت هناك وشكرا**صلى على محمد وال محمد*

*بس أسمعي السالفه عدل*
*والله شاهد على كلامي*

*كنا جالسين يوم الثلاثاء في مكان بعيد عن الصورة بقليل*

*قلت لرفيقتي أنظري إلى تلك الصورة (كان الرسام عنده لمسه سحريه فيها** )*

*ملفت للانتباه*

*الصورة كانت بهذا الشكل** :*

*العباس عليه السلام جالس بجانب النهر**..*

*وبيده غرفه من ما النهر.. وهو ينظر إلى ساحت المعركه**..*

*المهم*

*الصورة كانت بعيدة عن المكان إلي جالسين فيه قالت لي بعدين بشوفها*

*يوم ثاني:يوم الأربعاء قبل الصلاة او عند الأذان..وقفنا بجانب الصورة*

*قالت لي رفيقتي انها ستصورها..قلت لها صوريها لكي أنزلها في الكمبيوتر**هنا الحدث** ...........*

*عند التقاطها الصورة.. نادت على لتريني شيء لم ارى في حياتي*

*الصورة كانت طبيعية..لكن في عدسة الجوال كان الماء يجري من بين يدي العباس وشكل اليدين غير إلي في الصورة*

*تفاجأنا من الموقف نادينا عليهم جميعهن ليروا*

*الماء كان ينزل من الصورة بس في الصورة إلي في الجوال*


*اما في الأصليه لم يحدث شيء*


*لكنها مسجله عندنا.. ياسبحان الله**كان المشهد رائع*

*وعلينا بألف عافيه انا اعيونا شافت هذا الشي**والله يرحمه السيد مصطفى العلوي*

*صارت المعجزة هذه في فاتحته*


*والله شاهد على كلامي*



*منقول من الأيميل* 

*اختكم ,,, نور علي*

----------


## هديل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم

لا يوجد اي شك في فضل اهل البيت عليهم السلام

ومشكورة اخية على الطرح الرائع ونقل الخبر

سبحان الله 

تحياتي لك

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكوره خيتو

بس اتوقع انا هذا الموضوع مكانه كرامات اهل البيت عليهم السلام

وشكرا

----------


## jawad1965

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي على هذه المعلومة

----------


## نور علي

*الف شكر لك* 

*على المرور الكريم*


*الله يعطيك الف عافية*


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

مشكوره نور علي

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

مشكورة نور علي على هالموضوع

والله يجزيك الف خير انشاء الله

تحياتي للجميع

ريم الفلا

----------


## نور علي

*السلام عليكم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجه*

*الف شكر على التواجد الرائع* 
*وربي يعطيكم الف عافيه*

*وما ننحرم من هاالتواصل الجميل* 
*دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته*

*تحياتي لكم*



*اختكم ,,, نور علي*

----------


## مذهلة

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجه

مشكوره خيتوو على الموضوع ,,*
*واني شفتها وصلتني بلوتوث ,,*

*مذهلة ,,*

----------


## فاضل علي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم

لا يوجد اي شك في فضل اهل البيت عليهم السلام

ومشكورة اخية على الطرح الرائع ونقل الخبر

سبحان الله 

تحياتي لك

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكوووورة أختي نور علي
طرح رائع

----------


## TAWFEEQ

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*جزاك الله خير*

*ويعطيك العافية*

----------


## الرحال ل

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*جزاك الله خير*

*ويعطيك العافية*

----------


## بحور الامل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم

لا يوجد اي شك في فضل اهل البيت عليهم السلام

مشكورة اختي يعطيك الف عافية
تحياااتي لك

----------


## الريشة

يعطيش ربي الف عافية  
مشكورة أختي على الموضوع

----------


## أم قمبر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم

لا يوجد اي شك في فضل اهل البيت عليهم السلام

ومشكورة اخية على الطرح الرائع ونقل الخبر

سبحان الله 

تحياتي لك

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك الف عافية اختي 
هذي الاشياء ما ينشك فيها اصدقها حتى لو ما شفتها

هؤلاء هم اولاد محمد وعلي وفاطمة 
ومشكووووووووووورة 
ام محمد

----------


## B.N.M

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*جزاك الله خير*

*ويعطيك العافية*

----------


## fog223

يا سبحان الله

----------


## علوية الأصل

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*مشكوره اختي وهذا مو شي غريب على ابي الفضل العباس عليه السلام* 
*تحيااات علوية الأصل*

----------


## أمل الظهور

لاإله إلا الله.


اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أفضل الصلاة والتسليم .


سبحان الله .


 على النقل


والله يعطيك العافيه.

----------


## القلب المرح

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وال محمد
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
وجعلك من مواليم اهل البيت عليهم السلام
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## ام جواد

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

مشكورة نور علي على هالموضوع

والله يجزيك الف خير انشاء الله

تحياتي للجميع
*

----------


## قلعـاويه وأفتخر

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يعطيش الف عافيه خيووه..

----------


## صعب انساك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم وانتقم من ظالميهم*

----------


## سامراء

اللهم صلي على محمد آل محمد

يعطيك العافيه اختي نور علي


                       تحياتي لك

                               سامراء

----------


## malaak

اللهم صلّ على محمد و آل محمد

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مشكوره خيتو نور علي على هذه المعجزة الرائعه
ابو الفضل ابو الكرم والجود 
نسال الله بحقه ان يقضي حوائجنا جميعا 
بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الاء

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك* 

*على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

مشكورة(( نور علي)) على هالموضوع

والله يجزيك الف خير انشاء الله*
*
**
**نفتقدك   ابنتي  * 

*تحياتي  لكي  وللسيد  ابو علي* 

*((محمود سعد ))*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

مشكووورة أختي على نقل الخبر 
يعطيك العاافية

----------


## tetee

السلام عليكم تسلم الايادي

----------


## يتيمة الحجة

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
مشكووورة أختي على نقل الخبر

----------


## منحوسة

اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد.....

هنئيا لكِ أخيتي.....

اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد....

----------


## امامي علي

مشكووره

----------


## عاشقة العقيله

الهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نجران

يعطيك العافية على الموضوع

----------


## ريومه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

/

مودتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
صحيح حتى المقطع عند جوال امي وشفتها كأنها حقيقيه
يسلموووووووو

----------


## rbab

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم
> 
> لا يوجد اي شك في فضل اهل البيت عليهم السلام
> 
> ومشكورة اخية على الطرح الرائع ونقل الخبر
> 
> سبحان الله 
> 
> تحياتي لك



مشكوووورة 
تحيااااااتي

----------


## دانة البحرين

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

مشكورة نور علي على المووضوووووووع

----------


## ملاك الناصره

ياسبحان الله ..مافي شي بعيد عن ابو الفضل العباس سلام الله عليه..مشكوره اختي على النقل والله يوفقش ويسعدش ويسعد جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق ابو الفضل العباس سلام الله عليه..تقبلي تحياتي اختش ملاكوو

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم
هنيئا لكم والله عليكم بالف عافية

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكوووور الف الشكر خيوو 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
في انتظار جديدك

----------


## dreams

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى انصار الحسين 
السلام على  ابى الفضل العباس الذى له مكانة خاصة عند حبيب قلوبنا الامل الموعود الذي قلوبنا محترقة شوقا  لرؤية طلته المباركه يا حجة الله يا مهدي عج  
اختاه ماذا اقول لك  انني اغبطكى على هذا الشرف العظيم الذى لم تبخلى  فى مشاركته معنا 
اتمنى لك التوفيق فى الدنيا والاخرة فلقد ابكيتينى والله الشاهد على ما اقول

----------


## ثائر العاملي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## الحال2007مه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
مشكوره اختي نور والله يوفقش بحق محمد وال محمد

----------


## sami_mot

لا عجب في معجزات اهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة وازكى السلام

----------


## merza83

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## * كادي *

صلوات على محمد وال محمد 

مافي شك في فضل وكرامات اهل البيت عليهم السلام

تسلمي اختي على الموضوع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

تحياتي >>> أختكم كادي

----------


## بو مخباط

جزاك الله الف خير اختي على هذا الموضوع
 السلام عليك بأب الفظل العباس 

مشكورين  
أختك:الوحيدة

----------


## سماء القطيف

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
ويعطيك العافية

----------

